# Does anyone have a Lyman Ultra Sonic Cleaner



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Im thinking of Buying a Lyman Ultra Sonic cleaner. I was wondering if anyone here has one. Im tired of scrubbing Carbon off BCGs. Are they as good as advertised? Brass is one thing but BCGs are tougher.


----------



## Mortblanc (Apr 20, 2013)

Guess you will be the first one to try.

Let me know how it works.

You have me wondering if my vibrator cleaner would work for that.

It is the price we pay for shooting guns that [email protected] where they eat.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

OK I buying one in a couple days.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

My husband bought an ultrasonic cleaner a while back to clean and degrease some old gun parts he acquired. I don't think it is Lyman brand, though. He uses Simple Green Pro HD cleaner in it, and says it does a great job cleaning parts.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There are many plans available to make your own ultrasonic cleaner. 
An easy way is to go to the dollar store and buy two matching tubs or pails or whatever. Then go to any place with pet supplies and buy a cheap Aquarium Air Pump. Set the pump in one of the tubs and set the second tub on top where you put you cleaning solution. The vibrating air pump will make a good ultrasonic cleaner and you can even add a hose and air stone if you want bubbles in your cleaner

https://www.amazon.com/Silent-Effic...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=TKYSKAWCGCJ9AKA7NV42


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

A few years back I bought a mid-price range ultrasonic cleaner. Has a heater and timer built in. Disassemble a 45. Put all of the parts (except for the wood grips) in the ultrasonic. After several 20 minutes cycles most of several years of gunk was washed off. Used wife's hair dryer to dry the 45 parts before putting the sonic basket of parts into a oil bath and then let drain over night. Wipe off excess oil, pick off the gunk the sonic didn't clean and reassemble.

Sonic been sitting on the back of the shelve ever since. I can hand clean and re-oil individual parts faster.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

I hand clean my 1911s. No reason not to, its these nasty BMGs. The bolt itself gets a hard crust of Carbon on it and Im concerned about using abrasives on it or scratching it.


----------

